
How does the Android Battery tool work, and why should developers care? - andrewmlevy
https://www.apteligent.com/developer-resources/battery-life-how-does-the-android-battery-tool-work-and-why-should-developers-care/
======
mchahn
> there is even a button to uninstall the app directly from the details page,
> which is a scary feature for developers and PMs. You never want your users
> to consider deleting your app to improve their battery life.

Awesome. Pressure on developers to improve battery usage is great. Now we need
pressure for ram usage and speed.

Does iPhone have this? (Curious, not slamming).

------
bigjohnson
Smart and concise.

